# dogfish



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Any idea if and when the dogfish tournament will be this year ?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

January 28th, it is the weekend between the NFL Conference Championships and the Superbowl. Updates will be posted here: http://ncfps.com/Special_Events_LKM5.html


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I got confirmation from the Silver Gull Motel this morning and their room rate is going to be $50.00 again for it. Their number is 910 256 3728 to make reservations.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

My brother and I are thinking about bringing the kids to fish , if weather is not to bad. We wanted to know if there is a kids division?


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

I dont think there is but Al should know.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

We haven't done it in the past but that is a good thought. Let me see if I can come up with a good kid's prize and we will do it this year.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I will return to defend my championship title!!!!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Yerby looking forward to you defending your title. I have a trophy ordered for the Kids Division Champion and I have a fishing combo for them as the prize. Now if the kids winner finishes 1,2 or3 it will go to the next kid in line. We have had young anglers finish in the money in the past.


----------



## jerriod74 (Dec 27, 2011)

ok what is a dog fish?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

jerriod74 said:


> ok what is a dog fish?


A type of shark. No shark teeth to it, just a set of hard sandpaper gums like a skate or ray. Two varieties to them; spiny dogfish and smooth dogfish. Often considered a trash fish by US fishermen, but fish and chips shops in the UK sell the heck out of it apparently. Follow this link for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiny_dogfish


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

roadkillal said:


> Yerby looking forward to you defending your title. I have a trophy ordered for the Kids Division Champion and I have a fishing combo for them as the prize. Now if the kids winner finishes 1,2 or3 it will go to the next kid in line. We have had young anglers finish in the money in the past.


Al, Just an idea, if you're adding a kids division, you might want to put that on your website. 

Yerby, You better bring your "A" game this year. The Ohioians are hungry


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll be back and bringin some fresh cobs.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish i could make it this year but you know families...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I always say I will make it but never do. The weater sucked one year and I cancelled. May try it this year if I can con my son in coming.
What is the age of the kids division??

Darin


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What's the payout in this tourney? May have said above but didnt read. I have some old bait I need to clean out of the garage freezer.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

We will do 13 and under for the kids division. The payout is 50% for first, 30% for second and 20% third. All of the $5.00 per rod entry becomes the prize pool and all will be paid out. Other prizes as they get donated will be raffled off as door prizes. If there are no fish caught we will do what we did last year and just raffle off, first, second and third. I was at Mercer's on Saturday and no dogfish but plenty of blow toads. Mike at the pier said they were catching spinys at night.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We will be there.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Who is staying at the Silver Gull? Anyone want to have a social reception at the drinking hole across for the Silver Gull Friday night? If memory serves correct it was rather nice and had good scenery


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

*best steup*

whats the best bait and rod?reel combo for dogfish


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

yerbyray said:


> Who is staying at the Silver Gull? Anyone want to have a social reception at the drinking hole across for the Silver Gull Friday night? If memory serves correct it was rather nice and had good scenery


The Ohio crew will probably be there. :beer:


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

NC Kingfisher, Cut bait works best for me. You'll find about every imaginable rod/reel combination out there. Wally World outfits to High Dollar outfits.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks big fisherman. I am relatively new to the sight how do u start a thread?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ORF Pete said:


> A type of shark. No shark teeth to it, just a set of hard sandpaper gums like a skate or ray. Two varieties to them; spiny dogfish and smooth dogfish. Often considered a trash fish by US fishermen, but fish and chips shops in the UK sell the heck out of it apparently. Follow this link for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiny_dogfish


Actually a spiny does have something like teeth in there,they can cut a leader,trust me on it.. 



KB Spot Chaser said:


> I'll be back and bringin some fresh cobs.


Fresh cobs??? Where were the h*ll were you at the end of Oct????? 


Doggies or not,sounds like you guys down south of me are going to have a great time meeting up with all kinds of new and old P&S folks as well as those that have a love for fishing in general,I envy you...


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> thanks big fisherman. I am relatively new to the sight how do u start a thread?


At the top of the forum page (in this case North Carolina) there's a Start New Thread button.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Actually a spiny does have something like teeth in there,they can cut a leader,trust me on it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was on BHI with fresh cobbs and big drum, where were you at Kenny. I hope you and Tater will come down and fish with Ryan and myself one year.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Actually a spiny does have something like teeth in there,they can cut a leader,trust me on it.."

I was unpinning a Spiny (I specialize in these critters a good deal of time and it would be a good commercial business to go into like Jam is on point with)

Any I was unpinning the rascal out in fairly deep water off of Ocracoke South Point one April afternoon during an early Drum bite .... keeping him well off so he could not get a hold of that particular spot on my forearm with the strange scars on it.......
This decent sized wave washes over the both of us and I lost my balance a bit.......my forefinger managed to find its way right into the corner of that Spiney's jaw and up right against the 92553 9/0, that was still in there..... I felt a distinct pain as that Spiney clamped down and when I extracted my finger it was bleeding like a stuck pig............washed it off in the cool water ....but it keep bleeding profusely.........had to go in and wrap it up............Shark Attack!!!.....needed stitches ........I decided on taping it up and went to the Bar....

I sure hope Jam puts a dent in those suckers......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> I was on BHI with fresh cobbs and big drum, where were you at Kenny. I hope you and Tater will come down and fish with Ryan and myself one year.


 Well,Tater and I were in on the big drum late Oct,the Nov s*cked,but Oct was great... Cobs were EXTREMLY DIFFICULT to catch or buy,cobheads are a favorite of mine.. Fished with last years frozen,and some fresh spotheads,worked out ok think there were over 60 maybe even as many as 89 in two days amoungst about 8 or 10 folks....

Someday Tater and I will sneek in down there..


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I know this is rambling but last year there were two "youths" fishing behind me and one had a rod with about a foot broken off the tip and the other had just freshwater el cheapo set up....so......I am bringing along two slightly used rods and hopefully some okuma reels hoping these guys are there again.

As for bait.....I think it would be safe to say anything goes.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Early forecast for the event from the Weather Channel is mostly sunny with a high of 62 and a 10% chance of rain.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds kind of good


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

This is starting to shape up nicely. 

The ten day forecast looks like we will have a dry Saturday between to rainy days and most importantly it will be warm. Water temp currently on JMP is above 53 degrees and if I remember last year when nothing was biting it was 47 degrees. The locals said it would have to be above 49 degrees for then doggies to be active.

Hopefully they will chum ahead to draw some targets in, they did this last year so I am assuming they will do it this year as well.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I spoke to Matt at the pier 2 weeks ago and he intends to chum. I will be bringing a cooler full of chum I have been saving in the freezer from last fall's fishing. My wife will be glad to get it out of there.


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Chumming will start 2-3 days in advance.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

The weather is calling for sunny and low 60s as of this morning. The water temp at Mecer's is 53 degrees - last year they were at 43 degrees. The blowtoad bite has stopped during the day but they are catching dogs especially toward the evening. They are still planning on chumming.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

54.9 as of now. Good luck guys.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Anybody plan on fishing some Friday evening? 

It looks like there will be a rising tide from 5pm till 11pm on Friday night and a falling tide during the majority of the tournament on Saturday. I am getting to old and fat to be hanging out with college girls drinking beer in Wrightsville beach so I am seeking a distraction.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I will be fishing for a while on Friday not sure how long but for a while I expect to get there Friday afternoon.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Ohio group should be out for a while Friday. Then the pub down the street will be calling. :beer:


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

This is probably the final update until I get to the beach. 

The Schedule is as follows:

Sign-up starts at 11:00 AM - You need a pier permit for each rod $8.00 and Tournament fee of $5.00 per rod. - You can get there earlier and get your pier permit and sign up later. 
Group Photo - 1:00 PM 
Rules - Immediately after
Tournament starts when the horn sounds. 
The Tournament ends at exactly at 8:00 PM when the horn sounds any fish decked will be weighed and entered. Fish in the water have to wait until next year. 
Awards presented immediately after. 

Complete details following or here on this link: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NorthCarolinaPierFishing/message/2913

All fish caught and are weighed are eligible for the blind bogey prizes if they are either released alive or if the UNCW Research project deems it is desirable and that the fish is donated to them. The angler catching the fish can choose what he wants done with the fish. (More at the tournament about this)

The 3 largest fish will win trophies and cash prizes. The cash will be percentage split 50/30/20 between 1st, 2nd and 3rd, respectively. All money collected will be paid out. If there are no winners - 1st, 2nd and 3rd will be decided by raffle. 

There will be a junior prize for the largest dogfish caught for anglers 13 and under. They win a trophy, eagle claw combo and a book about NC Piers written by someone who's name escapes me. If the junior angler finishes either 1st, 2nd or 3rd the winner will be the junior angler with the second biggest fish. 

After the money and the junior division winners are awarded - 2 grand prizes will be handed out based on random drawing from all entries - 1st a Season Pass to Johnnie Mercer's donated by the pier. The second one will be a surf rod donated by custom rod builder and 5 time National Casting Champion - Tommy Farmer.

After that prizes will be awarded alternately with the blind bogey drawing and random raffle from all entrants.

You need to be present to win or have someone with your dogfish badge to collect. It is not the responsibility of the pier or the tournament committee if the surf rod does not get back to you. 

So far prizes have been donated from the following sources (More are appreciated):

Johnnie Mercer's Pier, Tex's Tackle, Tommy Farmer, Cape Fear Wildlife Expo, North Carolina Public Access Foundation, North Carolina Fishing Pier Society and some guy that wrote a book about North Carolina Piers. 

Speaking of Tex’s Tackle they have a good supply of cut bait for the tournament. They are located just off of 74 turn right at Market Street then make a left and they are down on the left. They have a good supply of finger mullet, mullet filets and whole mullet.

The North Carolina Public Access Foundation will be demonstrating and selling raffle tickets to the Fish N Mate Power Cart that they will be auctioning off at the Cape Fear Wildlife Expo. 

There is no truth to the rumor that a flash mob is going to break out at 3:00 PM. 

Right now the temperature is calling for 60 and sunny. I plan on giving a first hand fishing report from the pier on Friday Night.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

If all goes well, I will be fishing fri afternoon.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking forward to being there saturday


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Wow the weather forecast is really improving. I am looking forward to meeting ya'll and hoepfully catching some fish.

I'll have a purple chair and a large fish cart.

I do plan on fishing some friday afternoon and evening. Is there a chance of any spec trout off of a pier?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Is a cob a corncob mullet?


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Rain has stopped, sun is out, looks like it is going to be real good.


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Leaving out @ 5am hope to be there by 9-9:30 or so. Man, you just don't know how much I'm looking forward to tomorrow. See you there !


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Any news...........???????????????????????????


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Set attendance records. It was crazy. The last hour we ended up decking some dogs - around 11. With the biggest 8.4. It was a great day to be out over the water so many returned anglers made it. The weather was great for most of the day and then the wind picked up but still better than 2 years ago. I think everyone has to fish a bad weather dogfish tournament to appreciate the good weather ones.


----------



## catsfan9 (Mar 29, 2009)

We had a blast. Even though those guys on the front were hogging all the fish.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Had a great time and really enjoyed a well hosted and organized event. I arrived Friday afternoon, visted Tex's Tackle as I like to thank our sponsors by shopping, and picked up some fresh bait at Mott's Channel Seafood, and started fishing. A few skates and one dogfish was caught friday afternoon; I think the dogfish was landed about 7pm. It was a clear indication of how things would be on Saturday.

Although the tournament kicked off at 1pm I decided to get as much fishing in as possible and hit the deck at 8am. The ocean side of the "T" was already staked out and the north side was crowded with Plover Peepers. I set up shop on the south side instead of the north and it sealed my fate. By 10am the "T" was almost full; a few lucky souls managed to squeeze or push in to find some space at the rail. Crossed lines were a gurantee but everyone was relaxed and passed the time watching the Plover Peepers with intensity. Those folks amaze me as I only thought my three year old daughter would stare a bird (big bird off sesame street) for longer than thirty minutes.

By 1pm, the official start time there were over 200 lines and about 170 registered participants. I do think the numbers continued to climb as beautiful weather brought out many folks. I bet we had almost 200 folks fishing later in the day. They ranged from season veterans to some of the typical novices that don't know which end of the pole to hold. Everyone had a fair chance.

It was slow going at first but a few puffer fish were landed but the action died as the fellowship flourished. Everyone was pleasant and cordial. Lines did get crossed up as if I cast was just a few feet off its mark it would cross lines as people were packed tight along the pier. It was very nice to see friendships being renewed or made in perfect weather.

Air temp probably hovered around the 60 at the high and the water was between 55-56. A bright sun had people walking around in shorts and people looking for sunscreen. The wind was a constant 12mph from the SSW I think and we had about a 1' sea. Conditions were right but remember we were fishing for a nocturnal prize. I was surprised that a blue or a few more skates would have been decked but I think about six skates were all that were caught.

We were fortunate this year to have a UNC-Wilmington student come and conduct a study on dogfish. She set up shop and immediately began talking and getting to know all of us. She wanted to collect specimens to study and had a goal of obtaining 100 from our event and her findings will help in monitoring the dogfish population by creating a baseline.

As the sunset the tempreture dropped and the wind felt a little more chilly on lightly sunned skin. Our marine biologist from UNC-Wilmington predicted that we would see action around 7pm and at 6:40 the first dogfish hit off the eastern end of the "t". Excitement filled the air and people checked baits and tighten lines. Additional doggies were landed for the next hour and the sizes kept getting bigger. A school was moving in from what appeared to be the north and east. My side, the south never had a chance. I now understand how my ggg-grandfather felt 150 years ago.

As the tournament grew to a close there was a lot of action as the final doggies were landed and the crowd watched the scale as the weights were tallied.

I can't recall who won but I never had a chance to defend my win last year. There were great door prizes and a huge cash prize as well as prizes for the junior anglers.

Al, Matt and all of the others who help with this really need to be thanked. They take on a huge responsibility in organizing and running this event. For ever hour of tournament I would guestimate that there is ten hours of background work. Door prizes, sponsorships, and other tedious tasks are taken on so we can have fun. My thanks really go out to those who host this and all of the sponsors who make this possible.

I look forward to this event for next year.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

yerbyray, thanks for the great report. Glad to hear there were some fish hitting the deck this year.


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

It was a LOT of fun. During the tournament I caught 2 skates and got to see my old friends and met lots of new ones, got to eat a great birthday cake  and I probably saw a few of you all out there but just didnt know it. Me and my friends stayed out until 4 in the morning after the tournament ended and caught 7 more dogfish. It was a great time and I cant wait until next year to do it again!


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We did not catch anything but my daughter and I along with my brother and his son enjoyed a great day on the pier. My daughter ended up winning the 13 and under prize and trophy and is ready for next year. It was a great event and a big thanks to all that put in a great effort to make it happen. Looking forward to next year and seeing all the new friends we made this past weekend.


----------



## justaguppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello All, Had a great time at the dogfish tournament! My son Justin won the surf rod and we didn't waste any time trying it out on Sunday morning. This rod loads like a dream and throws 4 oz. lead and bait like I've never done before. He was very excited to win and even though we didn't catch anything, we had a great time. Like any good dad would, I've promised to keep his Cast Pro 11' warm for him until he fully grows into it.

I want to thank the tournament sponsors and everyone involved in putting on such a great event. This is my first post and I've attempted to post a couple of pictures of Justin and his first cast with this sweet rod!

Jacob

Justin's new surf rod

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=984&attachmentid=7169

first cast with custom Cast Pro

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=984&attachmentid=7170


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Counting the cards and rods we ended up with 166 anglers and 226 rods probably over 300 hooks. 12 fish were decked with Travis Horn winning with 8.4 dog, David Raines was second with 7.3 and Less Weakley was third with 7.0. All were spiny. It was great to see everyone again and put faces to names I have emailed with over the years. I want to thank the folks at the pier, Silver Gull, Tex's Tackle, Tommy Farmer, North Carolina Public Access Foundation and of course Buddies. Mostly I want to thank all of you that make this what it is a reason to get out over the water at the end of January.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Al,

When it gets time for planning the next one, please let me know as I would love to help out in some capacity. I volunteer way better than I fish.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

I need an official camera person. Once the fish started coming in I forgot about taking pictures and so I got basically nothing of the winning fish.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I think I have an associate who could fill that role as she isn't too interested in fishing but likes to take pictures and keep an eye on me.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Here is the Wilmington Star News write-up on the tournament http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...S?Title=Warm-weather-makes-for-fun-tournament


----------

